# 60lb aj!!



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Close in offshore day...mingo were thick..this puppy ate a live ruby in 80'


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang,,,,,sweet catch!!!!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Gotta love that! Way to get out there and get after them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good'un !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice fish. I've only ate AJ once & it was a good tasting fish.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Way to go! !!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a stud for sure!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice hoss!


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a HOSS of a AJ nice fish..


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats on a fine fish! They are a blast to catch at that size.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Heck of an AJ ! Thanks for the report and picture. Offshore reports are few and far in between right now.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a stud reef donkey!! nice one!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

All of 60 lbs ! and you can't long arm a reef donkey that size ! 
in 80' that was heck of fight! Congrats!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Dang... nice fish I bet that was a good battle!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great catch, congrats


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Blackened AJ tastes great-and you got plenty!


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that's a heathen!! Or also known as lactic acid generator! LOL nice haul and congrats!!! Hanapa'a!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

FATTY...

Jim


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a stud. Nice job!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG donkey!!!

Jim


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

In 80 ft of water, NICE !


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that...great catch guys!!


----------

